

Imagine There's No Server - nerfhammer
http://www.tellapart.com/imagine-theres-no-server-/

======
detaro
Really bad headline.

TL;DR: they use Apache Mesos and Aurora to schedule Docker containers on their
servers, which means they only have to ship containers around instead of
installing all dependencies everywhere.

------
dmontauk
Very happy to have been a part of this project! Come hang out with us on the
#aurora chat room if you're interested in trying this out.

